# Lüftersteuerung über PCI



## Vinc211 (6. Januar 2016)

*Lüftersteuerung über PCI*

Moin,

Ich habe das Fractal Design Define S Gehäuse und entsprechend keine 5,25 Zoll Einbauschächte. Das Gehäuse bietet endlos viel Platz für Lüfter doch kann ich nicht alle anschließen oder steuern. Mir ist die Lian Li PT-FN03B Steuerung bekannt doch ich suche (falls überhaupt vorhanden) eine PCI Karte, oder ein anderes internes Gerät das mir erlaubt die Lüfter zu steuern. Am besten natürlich mit den selben Funktionen wie über das Mainboard mit PWM. Also rpm anzahl etc.

Thx


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung über PCI*

Warum steckst du die Lüfter nicht ans Mainboard an?
Und bitte sag nicht du hast zu wenig Anschlüsse, dafür gibts Y-Adapter.
Und wenn du keine Spannungsgeregelten Anschlüsse hast, nimmst du einfach einen PWM-Adapter.
Besser in ein paar neue PWM-Lüfter investiert als in ein teures Poti.

Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung über PCI*

Wieviel Lüfter willst du denn steuern? 8 Lüfter wären ja möglich bei dem Case... Was aber einem Overkill gleichkäm. Mehr als 4 sind flüssig... Überflüssig.

Dein Board (wenn's Profil stimmt) bietet 2 SYSFAN Anschlüsse. Beide Spannungsgeregelt (3Pin Lüfter), somit könntest du mit 2 Y-Kabeln die Lüfter über das Board laufen lassen. 2 Vorn und je 1 Hinten/Oben, reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Vinc211 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung über PCI*

Ja an Y Kabel habe ich nicht gedacht. Ja mein Mainboard hat 2 Case Fan Anschlüsse. Ich hätte es halt nett gefunden wenn ich 4 Lüfter + CPU Lüfter hätte managen können über Sysfan oder ähnliche Software. Mit RPM und hochdrehen wenn nötig für jeden einzeln.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------

